# Car rental - Authorized users



## klpca (Oct 25, 2013)

We are traveling with friends and the guys will be the drivers. We are using Alamo (via Costco) and will be using our Amex to pay and have the add-on primary insurance through Amex.

I know that the Amex insurance become primary, and my own full coverage, high-limit policy becomes secondary. My question is about authorized users.  Lets say we need a designated driver. If I drive the car but am not an authorized user, how does this affect me? Would my insurance still cover me if I had an accident?

I'm just curious. I doubt this will be an issue at all, but I guess I don't understand what the deal is with being an authorized user when I am providing the insurance.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 25, 2013)

I recall that when you rent through Costco that an additional driver doesn't cost anything.  The last time that I reserved through them, the counter person said that with Costco there was no cost for my spouse to be a second driver.  Unfortunately, I don't know if the Costco deal applies to non-spouses.  I suggest that you look closely at the Costco paperwork or their site or even call Alamo.  It would probably be to your advantage to add the second person as an authorized driver if there is no cost.


----------



## am1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Seems they want a 3rd driver.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 25, 2013)

Credit Card CDW will only provide coverage when an authorized driver listed on the contract is operating the vehicle. So if a non authorized driver is driving and happens to be in an accident, they are on their own and must file a claim through their regular auto insurance policy if it provides coverage.


----------



## HookdonWDW (Oct 25, 2013)

If I understand your question, the scenario is this:

Driver A is an American Express Card Holder.

Driver B is authorized to drive the rental car, but is not an Authorized User on Driver A's American Express Card.

The question, as I understand it, is "If Driver B is driving the rental car and there is an accident, will they be covered under Driver A's American Express contract?"

The answer to this question, is most likely "no".  The way most rental companies work is that the primary driver assumes all liability for the vehicle.   If the secondary driver has an accident, and they do not live in the same house and are not on the insurance policy or credit card, they may not be covered, since the Primary Driver does not own the vehicle, and was not driving the vehicle.  The secondary driver's insurance company may not cover the vehicle because their insured is not considered liable by the rental company.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 25, 2013)

HookdonWDW said:


> If I understand your question, the scenario is this:
> 
> Driver A is an American Express Card Holder.
> 
> ...



I take it as:

Driver A: The card holder and primary driver.

Driver B: Another authorized driver that is not a card holder and not an authorized user of the card. On the car rental contract.

Driver C: Not an authorized driver on the car rental contract.

As long as A or B are driving, the CDW should provide coverage if either are in an accident. Driver B doesn't need to be an an authorized card holder on the credit card account, just an authorized driver on the car rental contract. If driver C is driving, no coverage. That is what I was answering to in my prior post.


----------



## klpca (Oct 25, 2013)

HookdonWDW said:


> If I understand your question, the scenario is this:
> 
> Driver A is an American Express Card Holder.
> 
> ...



Well, I did what I should have done: called Amex, and the answer is that they will cover all authorized drivers, but not an unauthorized driver, even if it's me. 

My personal insurance will only cover me if I'm authorized.

I'm usually the designated driver. This time the boys will have to watch what they drink when we're out and about.  Or we'll all have to walk home.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 25, 2013)

You could just pay the extra fee to add a third driver. Or make you and one of the men the authorized driver. Though if the card is in your or your spouses name, you or they will have to be the primary driver anyway.


----------



## klpca (Oct 25, 2013)

I think there should be an exception for a designated driver. Other than that I have no problem not being a driver.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shirley, unless you're from Saudi Arabia, one of the ladies could be authorized.
Arm wrestle the weakest guy for it.  <just my 2 cents>
.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 26, 2013)

In some states and with some rental car agencies, spouses of registered drives can be put on the rental contract at no charge.  Check into that and I'd take a cab before I walked any distance.


----------



## am1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think its fair that more drivers cost more.  More drivers most likely means more miles driven.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 26, 2013)

HookdonWDW said:


> If I understand your question, the scenario is this:
> 
> Driver A is an American Express Card Holder.
> 
> ...



Im sorry, I know this isn't suppose to be a joke, but it keeps reminding me of word problems out of my sons math homework.    :hysterical::hysterical:

OP, a spouse is _usually_ able to be added at no charge, depending on company.  If that's the case, add yourself, then add the other guy as authorized for the fee.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 26, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Im sorry, I know this isn't suppose to be a joke, but it keeps reminding me of word problems out of my sons math homework.    :hysterical::hysterical:
> 
> OP, a spouse is _usually_ able to be added at no charge, depending on company.  If that's the case, add yourself, then add the other guy as authorized for the fee.



I have a comment about those word problems about a train  leaving point A and traveling at X mph and when will it get to point B.

I have learned the real answer is that it will get there when it gets there.:hysterical: Probably not the best answer for an exam but it's the truth.


----------



## klpca (Oct 26, 2013)

kwindham said:


> OP, a spouse is _usually_ able to be added at no charge, depending on company.  If that's the case, add yourself, then add the other guy as authorized for the fee.



The fee for the third driver is $12 per day. Apparently I have found my cheap tipping point, lol. My prior reservation through Discount Hawaii included three drivers. But I used the wrong flight time so it had to be re-quoted and the price for the week went up to over $300. Costco was $180, but only for 2 drivers. I don't want to drive so 2 drivers is fine, unless they want to have a few drinks. (I'm extra sensitive about drinking and driving, so I'm usually the DD). There are other ways to handle this so we'll be fine. And now I understand the significance of an "authorized driver".


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2013)

Even if you have no plans to drive...
I suggest that you check your own policy to see what, if anything,
they'd cover, in case some unforeseen circumstance (alien abduction)
puts you behind the wheel.

Its something we keep meaning to do, but don't find the time.


----------

